

QArt Codes: Applied Reed-Solomon coding - exch
http://research.swtch.com/qart

======
exch
This is a continuation of the previous article "Finite Field Arithmetic and
Reed-Solomon Coding"[1]

[1]: <http://research.swtch.com/field>

------
lnmx
Regarding the portrait used in many of the example QR codes:

    
    
      For some reason, the portrait of Peter Weinberger has always been 
      our most popular target for picture editing experiments. [1]
    

[1]: <http://swtch.com/pjw>

